# Planning question...Retention after 7 years?



## mel o (26 Apr 2009)

My parents' house had a small kitchen extension put on about 10 years ago. It's about 12 sq m. They now would like to put on another extension (a bedroom, utility and bathroom) at the rear of the house. The house is a bunglow in the country. My question is this: Does the original kitchen extension have to be included in the 40 sq m that are allowed without having to get PP? I read somewhere that after 7 years you have automatic retention of an extension???


----------



## Lex Foutish (26 Apr 2009)

I posted a planning question some time ago and *Leelee* posted the following useful link, in response.

http://www.environ.ie/en/Publication...ad,1586,en.pdf


----------



## mel o (26 Apr 2009)

That's great thanks. It answers my question even if it wasn't the answer I was hoping for!!
Thanks again.


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Apr 2009)

mel o said:


> That's great thanks. It answers my question even if it wasn't the answer I was hoping for!!
> Thanks again.


 
No problem, Mel. That's what AAM is all about.


----------

